# PM Reseach live steam engine powering a Sherline lathe !



## ChooChooMike

PM Research's Double wobbler steam engine running on steam powering a Sherline lathe which is turning a brass rod. Super clever !!

Seriously gotta love the delicious irony here :big:

EDIT: fixed YouTube link 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GmbeuJGqLI[/ame]


----------



## AllThumbs

I think you forgot something...


----------



## itowbig

ya where is it at


----------



## ChooChooMike

Fixed the above YouTube link. 

Enjoy !


----------



## b.lindsey

Hand sanitizer for fuel...now thats a new one, but I guess it contains enough alcohol to burn. Still think I'd be lighting that AFTER I put it in the firebox, not before. Definitely a clever idea but I'll be staying with the Sherline supplied motor for now :big: Thanks for sharing the vid Mike.


----------

